# Any Vegetarians Here?? Seeking Ideas...



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am not one, but I have given it a lot of thought.
I have tried a few times and failed. Main reason : Hunger! 

I can't imagine how to stay not hungry in between meals? 

Plus, I am concerned about balance of nutrition intake mainly through vegetarian meals in the long term.
I am against taking pills in general.

How do you practice it and how do you like it??
Give me some examples of what and how much you eat at a time.

This is mainly for those who have been vegetarians (or even vegans) for quite some time, so please don't come and argue about how wrong or right it is.

Let's keep it on point and clean. 

Thanks!


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2016)

A picture of my beloved sweetheart creation 
cheers!!!


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2016)

Check your blood type, that has alot to do with it


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 11, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I am not one, but I have given it a lot of thought.
> I have tried a few times and failed. Main reason : Hunger!
> 
> I can't imagine how to stay not hungry in between meals?
> ...







Vegetarian for 2+ yrs and vegan for about a year. It was easy for me,since I barely ate meat that often. I do take a daily vitamin, but that is for my neurologist. Something about one of my pills making me low in certain Vitamins or something. That I started years ago, so its not because my diet.
I do Kale chips in between meals if I get the munchies. I remember different companies making fake meats. I look up recipes and made my own. I eat tons of veggies,Curries, and fruit. It is something you have to have motivation for. Mine was my health. I found out how much Depakote got pumped in poultry and cattle.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 11, 2016)

15 grams of protein (beans, cheese, eggs?) per meal should keep you hunger-free for 4-6 hours.


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2016)

Got to be careful about vitamins, if they are daily vitamins and don't say whole food vitamins, they harden arteries, I have type o blood, vegetarian diet isn't conducive to me


----------



## theshatterings (Mar 11, 2016)

Not difficult at all, and you don't have anything to worry about if you're ovo-lacto vegetarian (ie also include eggs and dairy), like me : ) If you're decide to go vegan, you perhaps have to worry a little about B12.

I end up making a lot of my own food and eat across the board -- diverse kingdoms from fungi to plantae, monocots and dicots, all plant parts, all colors, bitter to sweet, and different cuisines from around the world keeps it interesting.

Fermentation also means food transformation and access to beneficial nutrition, so definitely keep that in mind. Perhaps you're getting hungrier more often because you're getting less fat (that's naturally occurring in meat/seafood)? Eating and cooking with different sources oils/fats can also be something to consider.

It's awesome being vegetarian!


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2016)

Coconut oil is great!!! Our bodies run on enzymes (fermented food) too bad that is not advertised


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 11, 2016)

troy said:


> Got to be careful about vitamins, if they are daily vitamins and don't say whole food vitamins, they harden arteries, I have type o blood, vegetarian diet isn't conducive to me



I will have to look into it. I know its prescribed to everyone that was in the last drug study i was in.


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2016)

My problem with being a vegetarian is how to draw the
line on what constitutes "meat"...is fish excluded, eggs?
How to get adequate substitutes for animal proteins that
the body needs via evolutionary diets. I think simple
recipes are needed for the non-cook.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2016)

Tofu!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

abax said:


> My problem with being a vegetarian is how to draw the
> line on what constitutes "meat"...is fish excluded, eggs?
> How to get adequate substitutes for animal proteins that
> the body needs via evolutionary diets. I think simple
> recipes are needed for the non-cook.



I think there are a few types of vegetarians. 
I think meat is red meat. Then there's white meat like poultry. Then fish, dairy, eggs....

I don't think I'll never stop eating eggs. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Tofu!



I love tofu, but sometimes it gets boring if eaten too often.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Got to be careful about vitamins, if they are daily vitamins and don't say whole food vitamins, they harden arteries, I have type o blood, vegetarian diet isn't conducive to me



I don't see how blood type has anything to do with different kinds of diet??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ok, I need vegetarians showing what and how much they eat.


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

Tofu has high levels of estrogen hormones in it, research it, blood type has everything to do with it, I tried beiing a vegeterian for three years it didn't work for me I suffered, your blood type is what determines what you're body needs, there is plenty of literature on it, I had to find out the hard way


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7, remember this, our stomach is really only as big as our hand, or fist, it's best to eat when you are most active biggest meal at breakfast or lunch


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 12, 2016)

I used to be. Off and on for 10 years. My main problem was the high price of vegetables, the need to eat all the time, and huge weight gain and edema when I tried to go high starch. There is a ton of water-weight gain involved, and then the veggies do not have the caloric density so you get trapped into this never ending freeding frenzy. Just look at the frutarians who seem to think that eating 30 banannas per day is sustainable. The less starch you eat, the more you need to eat, the more starch you eat, the faster you will balloon up. (I gained 2 sizes the last time after about 3 months). Sumu wrestlers are vegetarians. You certainly do get enough protien to live on, but in addition you need to eat a ton of carbs.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been vegetarian for 18 years; I eat eggs and dairy. I began after seeing the conditions under which animals were raised and killed, and have broken vegetarianism on some instances where I knew the conditions under which the animal was kept and killed and was comfortable with them (fish sometimes, deer sometimes, even goats and sheep I "knew" in life). I find it hard to justify eating something I could not have killed and cut up myself. I feel that eggs and dairy can be sourced from less unpleasant sources, particularly local farms where conditions can be seen. Everyone has their own feelings about these concepts; these are mine and certainly are not imposed on anyone else.

All the discussion about vegetarianism and nutrition can be summarized for me by remembering that most Hindus and Buddhists, about 1/5 of world population, more than a billion people, are vegetarian as well. Of course there are exceptions, but it's extremely common in some parts of the world to eat vegetarian, and they don't take supplements and so forth.


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

Alot of the ability or inability to break down cooked meat cells to absorption has to do with body type, some people with certain blood types bodies' can some can not, the information on it is available if one is open minded, I too detested the way animals (mechanized dairy farms) were operated, so I went vegetarian not polluting my body as well, no drinking, smoking, no polluntants, but found beiing I have type o blood my body required the complex proteins, I suffered, then through research was able to confirm that, so I eat grass fed barn raised meat from local dairies from my area, it is expensive!! I still do not pollute my body


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2016)

Kalyke said:


> I used to be. Off and on for 10 years. My main problem was the high price of vegetables, the need to eat all the time, and huge weight gain and edema when I tried to go high starch. There is a ton of water-weight gain involved, and then the veggies do not have the caloric density so you get trapped into this never ending freeding frenzy. Just look at the frutarians who seem to think that eating 30 banannas per day is sustainable. The less starch you eat, the more you need to eat, the more starch you eat, the faster you will balloon up. (I gained 2 sizes the last time after about 3 months). Sumu wrestlers are vegetarians. You certainly do get enough protien to live on, but in addition you need to eat a ton of carbs.


 It is strange what you are mentioning, years ago , when the Vietnamese eat lots of rice and lots of vegetables, much more than meat, everyone look like a walking stick , in fact, since it is a rare phenomenon, "beo tot" or " chubby nice" is a nice complement in Vietnam , the first thing one's friends greeting to the person is always "oh my God , why are you so skinny ? is something wrong ?" 
Nowadays, the diet become more westernize , to a degree , lots of meat , and sugar drink over in Vietnam....and everyone look more chubby for real (or at least chubby only in comparison with the skinny of the past, not the ultimate chubby yet) and now, lot of cancers over there too .
So it is not the vegetable and rice or starch that promote the weight gain for sure, I can vouch on that with the proof of thousand years of starch & vegetable diet of the Viet.


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Check your blood type, that has alot to do with it


 You maybe right about the blood types and diets , however , my question is what happens to the vietnamese , they have all of the blood types too , don't they ?


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol.. of course vietnemese people are no different than any other people....? We are all individuals in our own way, although all of us have the same 4 different blood types A-B-O & AB


----------



## gonewild (Mar 12, 2016)

Blood types do differ between ethnic groups. There genetic ancestry for the types.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 12, 2016)

Proportions of blood types do vary between populations, but only very specific ethnicities come close to being all one type, and most "pure" ethnicities are getting blurred now. We share A-B-O types with chimps and bonobos, and Rh factor is a protein we either share or don't share with Rhesus monkeys, so those blood types pre-date our species by millions of years. All of human evolution, including dietary adaptation, played out against all possible A-B-O and Rh blood types. And humans evolved as one of the ultimate omnivores.

There was a popular book about blood type and diet, but with very little hard data to support it and very little general acceptance in the field.

With any dietary choice that removes or reduces whole classes of foods you need to educate yourself about nutrition and make sure you cover the essentials. If excessive hunger between meals persists after a period to get accustomed to the new diet you're shorting yourself on some essentials, or there are health or metabolic issues involved.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

So I did some reading and as I suspected ( the minute I heard the phrase, I was reminded of blood type and personality bs!) blood types has nothing to do with what to eat. At least two groups evaluated the claim, one in Norway and another Canada. They concluded it's a nonsense. 

It's just another one of those books to make quick attention and money!
And it seems there are so many of them in America! 
Atkins diet, beach diet, paleo diet,,,,do they ever stop?
Land of liars and theives! 

Anyways, so far, no one really have answered my original question.
Let's stay focused! 

Give me some real life examples, vegetarians!
Maybe we don't have any here??

Btw, thanks for the recipe, Troy! 
That seems yummy!

I think I ate mainly just leafy vegetables and nuts. 
I couldn't imagine how much leaves to eat to stay full for a few hours. 
Then I was also a bit concerned too much vitamin A take in from green leaves if I were to just eat bucket full of leaves. 
Wasn't fun. Plus, cost was a lot higher than eating meat that way. 
Maybe I had to utilize more plant source than just leafy vegetables. 
That's why I started this to see if there would be any good "role models" here.

I have always been a temporary or seasonal vegetarian or even fruitarian, especially in the summer when it is hot and sticky, I just have no appetite. I have to stay alive somehow, and I mostly eat just a bunch of vegetable and/or fruits. 
Something that does not involve cooking. 
I lose tons of weight and then come fall, I start cooking and eating again. 
Winter, I eat a lot more meat. I like hearty soup and stew on cold evenings. 

C'mon, get out on here!


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 12, 2016)

guess u missed my post or you assume I'm a liar.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

No, I forgot to thank all the input.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Tofu has high levels of estrogen hormones in it, research it, blood type has everything to do with it, I tried beiing a vegeterian for three years it didn't work for me I suffered, your blood type is what determines what you're body needs, there is plenty of literature on it, I had to find out the hard way



I don't know where you get all these strange ideas and information. 
Soy beans have no such hormone! Stop reading garbage but do some research with real science base, Troy!!! oke:

Soy contains chemical compound that is similar to estrogen, called phytoestrogen ( isoflavones), not the same as estrogen! 
I guess this is where a lot of cut and paste has been done by some magazines and media.

It does not work the same way as estrogen hormone, and how it works and how our body handles is rather complex.
In short, there is no link between soy and breast cancer, and there is no reason men should not eat soy and related food items. 

In the Far East, people eat lots of soy related things from tofu to miso to name just a few. 
We don't have as much breast cancer rate and men are not turning into women.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't know where you get all these strange ideas and information.
> Soy beans have no such hormone! Stop reading garbage but do some research with real science base, Troy!!! oke:
> 
> Soy contains chemical compound that is similar to estrogen, called phytoestrogen ( isoflavones), not the same as estrogen!
> ...




You learn to ignore the tofu/estrogen thing. I still get the how do you get all your protein from not eating meat. A lot of veggies are high is protein, and on a day I am rushed and cant sit down and eat breakfast, etc.. I have a protein bar, or make a smoothie with hemp protein powder or seeds.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2016)

Quinoa has the most complete protein mix of any plant product. Some don't prefer the flavor by itself but I mix it with rice in the auto cooker, plus other veggies and flavor like chicken stock and rice vinegar, curry powders
Many quinoas aren't pre washed, so must rinse to directions before using. Removes saponins used to repel bird/animal eating


Elmer Nj


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2016)

I do eat quinoa from time to time, and I actually always have a bag of it in the kitchen like I would with rice and different kinds of noodles. 

To me, it is a quick fix. Boil water, turn the heat off, pour in the quinoa and wait for a few minutes to be served. 
It does taste a bit bitter but I just figured that's how it's supposed to taste. 

So, saponin,as I understand, is a rather common photochemical found in quite a few plants. How does washing remove it? Isn't it inside the plant cells??
If it is harmful for human consumption, I would assume the box would have some warning signs?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2016)

jtrmd said:


> You learn to ignore the tofu/estrogen thing. I still get the how do you get all your protein from not eating meat. A lot of veggies are high is protein, and on a day I am rushed and cant sit down and eat breakfast, etc.. I have a protein bar, or make a smoothie with hemp protein powder or seeds.



I know seeds/nuts are high in protein and fat, and plants will have amino acids but not significant amount?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hien said:


> It is strange what you are mentioning, years ago , when the Vietnamese eat lots of rice and lots of vegetables, much more than meat, everyone look like a walking stick , in fact, since it is a rare phenomenon, "beo tot" or " chubby nice" is a nice complement in Vietnam , the first thing one's friends greeting to the person is always "oh my God , why are you so skinny ? is something wrong ?"
> Nowadays, the diet become more westernize , to a degree , lots of meat , and sugar drink over in Vietnam....and everyone look more chubby for real (or at least chubby only in comparison with the skinny of the past, not the ultimate chubby yet) and now, lot of cancers over there too .
> So it is not the vegetable and rice or starch that promote the weight gain for sure, I can vouch on that with the proof of thousand years of starch & vegetable diet of the Viet.



This is funny.
Almost the same in Korea. 
Many people used to be under nourished ( I guess this goes the same for white or any other people long ago) and thin. 

When I was a kid, adults would often tell me to eat more. 
Skinny people ( which there are tons in Asia) used to get this funny questions like "omg, what happened? Are you sick?" from older people who suffered famine after the war in 50s and tough time in the following two decades. 

Now obesity is on the rises fast unfortunately. 
Skinny is glorified! lol


----------



## troy (Mar 13, 2016)

Obesity is a problem, we live in a current time of abundance and all the world info right at the fingertips lol...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2016)

Saponins are on the surface, kind of a contact irritant (saponin = soap). Imagine washing mouth out with soap 
Usually packages will say whether or not it should be rinsed or if it's pre rinsed (some will say so on package)


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I know seeds/nuts are high in protein and fat, and plants will have amino acids but not significant amount?



I sat down and added up my typical daily diet and I hit over 100% on every amount. I assume I ''overeat still'' but my monthly blood work has only ever came back low in sodium. That's from the seizure drug I take. I added more salt to my diet and its been fine. That prescribed vitamin the pill company has me taking, helps some. Since starting I haven't been weak,constantly hungry,or sickly(lack of a better word) than some vegetarians/vegans. Only my Epilepsy messing me up. The diet change did help my body ''absorb''(lack of a better word) the meds I have to take. Their levels have been balanced since. They were all over the place. I would constantly have to get the meds adjusted, when I was on a usual meat and sides dirt. They diet/way of life I live work for some and not others. I have a horribly unhealthy family history, my parents both died at 50. I mainly changed to better my chances of not having a heart attack or diabetes. If Cancer is going to get you, its going to get you. I had other reasons as well but not major ones.


----------

